# What Should I Do?



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Can you call a golden rescue maybe they can help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are Golden Retriever Rescue groups that can help you. They will take her in, get her vetted and healthy before putting her up for adoption. You can find them listed on this website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Also check with Atlanta Dog Squad, they are not listed on the website: 
*atlantadogsquad*.org


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

You can contact Adopt-A-Golden out of Atlanta for assistance in finding this gal a good home. I know they have a lot of dogs right now (I am about to get a senior golden to foster for them on Saturday) so maybe you could volunteer to foster her for them?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

She may have been missing from somewhere for a long time, maybe even somewhere far away. I would definately call rescues, like the ones posted above. You just never know.


----------



## bbailey (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll call the rescues today, if work allows and see if they might know her. 


Stretchdrive, That's the only reason I struggle with posting dog found locally. She could have been on the run for a long time and her master may be very loving. I just don't want someone to claim her if they haven't been responsible for her. 

The wierd thing is her nails are not real long. I can't understand that unless she was on concrete all day.

Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you for helping her.
You can also look on Craigslist in Lost and Found, Pets, and All Community to see if someone posted her as missing.
Also, check on FidoFinder in Lost Dogs and on Petfinder in Classifieds/Lost.


----------

